# 1999 Maxima Reflash ECU upgrade part 2



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

I came here before looking for a reflash or piggyback system for my '99 Maxima. I have gone to many places and websites only to find nothing.... most recently JWT, just to hear them say that they have not developed anything for my car, and its still in the process. (Which I think is stupid!!)

I have gone to the Greddy website as well as the HKS website and I have found ECU's for what I think will work for my car. When I see what application they have, it says, "all." 

Has anyone see or know if those companies ECU's will work for my car?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The 99 ecu cannot be flashed. An ecu from an earlier Maxima also cannot be used as the 99 model was different.

Fyi...JWT has been 'in development' for the 99s for 6+ yrs now, I _highly_ doubt it will ever be available.


----------

